# 93 Altima oil light stays on



## ricky_alicea (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello guys. I have a 1993 altima. 2 years ago the car had the timing chain replaced with all it's guides and tensioners but the mechanic that did that left the car's timing off so I decided to had it fixed. 1 month ago a mechanic fixed the timing problem but now the oil light is coming on. Another things is that the car is making that famous rattling noise but I will remove the two upper chain guides to solve this. When I start the car the oil light is off but when it gets warm it comes up and stays on. Any help will be appreciatted Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure you're not low on oil. If that's OK, then you need to check the oil pressure. You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 11 psi
3000 RPM - 60 to 70 psi


----------



## dave_g (Mar 21, 2009)

sounds like the cam chain tensioner is broke. when this happens the chain gathers on its
self and blocks the oil getting to the cam causing a rattling sound. sometimes when you turn the car off when the oil light comes on, (for a few seconds) the light will go off for a short time because the chain straightens its self out again.


----------



## ricky_alicea (Mar 21, 2009)

I took out the upper timing chain cover. The cam timing chain tensioner are not broke, I don't know if there not working but I'm sure that they're not broke. The guides are ok and the oil doesn't have any metal debris on it which is good. The next step is to take out the oil pan and remove the oil pump cover. Do you guys recommend replacing the tensioner before starting all the mess of taking out the oil pan?? Thanks I really appreciate your help


----------

